
MScSim – real-time flight dynamics simulation software - app4soft
http://marekcel.pl/?lang=en&page=mscsim
======
app4soft
Actually version _MScSim v0.2_ released & there are binaries for Windows
(32-bit) and Linux (Ubuntu 18.04, 64-bit).[0]

Linux users also should install data package[1] (in Windows binary all data
bundled)

FTR, I'm not developer of _MScSim_.

[0] [https://github.com/marek-
cel/mscsim/releases/tag/0.2](https://github.com/marek-
cel/mscsim/releases/tag/0.2)

[1] [https://github.com/marek-cel/mscsim-
data/releases/tag/0.2](https://github.com/marek-cel/mscsim-
data/releases/tag/0.2)

~~~
dang
> _FTR, I 'm not developer of MScSim_

In that case please don't put "Show HN" in the title. That's for sharing your
own work.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

------
boxfire
The flight dynamics document is actually quite a useful summary:
[http://marekcel.pl/docs/mscsim_doc.pdf](http://marekcel.pl/docs/mscsim_doc.pdf)

~~~
app4soft
> _mscsim_doc.pdf_

This (but under name ` _fdm.pdf_ `) and other documents located in separate
repo.[0]

[0] [https://github.com/marek-cel/mscsim-docs](https://github.com/marek-
cel/mscsim-docs)

------
app4soft
As I understand, CFD analyze of aircraft models for _MScSim_ made using
_OpenVSP_ 's _VSPAERO_ tool.[0,1]

[0] [https://github.com/marek-cel/mscsim-cfd](https://github.com/marek-
cel/mscsim-cfd)

[1] [http://openvsp.org](http://openvsp.org)

